# Erfahrungswerte Shimano Technium Schnur



## Carp1985 (9. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leutz,

wollt mal Fragen wer von euch schon Erfahrungen mit der Shimano Technium Schnur (auch die neue Tribal Schnur) sammeln konnte? Gab es schonmal Probleme? Wart ihr zufrieden? Ich persönlich habe immer die Daiwa Super Shinobi gefischt und war immer top zufrieden, möchte nun aber gerne die shimano testen! Preislich kosten die beiden ja bis auf ein paar cent das gleiche....
Bin schon auf eure Erfahrungsberichte gespannt!
Greetz Kai


----------



## Matthias87 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungswerte Shimano Technium Schnur*

Hallo Kai
Ich fische die Schnur seit etwa einem jahr und muss sagen das es die beste ist mit der ich je gefischt habe und ich hab schon einige ausprobiert. Was ich an der Schnur schätze ist auf jeden Fall die abriebsfestigkeit denn die ist enorm da ich an Seen fische wo es stark abfallende Kanten zum Teil auch mit steinigen Untergrund gibt bin ich auf eine Top-Schnur angewiesen und zum Glück hab ich mit der Technium eine schnur gefunden die meinen Anforderungen mehr als erfüllt.Tragkraft und Knotenfestigkeit sind ebenfalls sehr gut meine 0,35er hält 13,25kg für eine Karpfenschnur extrem gut finde ich.

Ich kann dir die Schnur echt empfehlen und der Unterschied zwischen der normalen und der tribal ist nur die Farbe.


----------



## Carp1985 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungswerte Shimano Technium Schnur*

vielen dank matthias!
fischst du eine schlagschnur vor deiner 0,35 technium?
ich geh nächstes jahr nach frankreich an den jonchery, dort darf ich keine schlagschnüre vorschalten, möchte aber ca. 90-100 meter werfen. da dürfte die 0,35 doch ausreichend sein oder was meinst du?
hab eigentlich sonst immer ne 0,17 whiplash vorgeschaltet...

gruß kai


----------



## ae71 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungswerte Shimano Technium Schnur*

hallo, also die technium ist eine sehr gute schnur, ich finde das einziege was bei meiner war, das sie  sehr schnell verdrallt, habe die 0,25mm benutzt gehabt da die auch eine tragkraft von 7, .. kilo hat.kann natürlich sein das es auch an meinen etwas älteren rollen lag, die daiwa regal z! bekannte von mir fischen die schnur in 0,35mm und die sind auch sehr zufrieden! die fischen in sehr krautreichem wasser, und da müssen sie als paar pfund kraut mitdrillen bisher ohne schwierigkeiten! abriebfestigkeit ist auch sehr gut!
also zwar nicht gerade günstig aber wenn man bedenkt das sie evtl  3mal so lange gefischt werden kann, wie eine billig schnur, relativiert sich das!
grüsse
toni


----------



## Virous (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungswerte Shimano Technium Schnur*

Ich fische Die Techniummm 0,30 seit ein paar Jahren und hab bis jezt noch keine Probleme feststellen können. Bin sehr zufrieden und kann sie nur weiterempfehlen... Alles in allem eine Schnur die ihren Preis hat, der aber durchaus auch gerechtfertigt ist


----------



## Maaartins (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungswerte Shimano Technium Schnur*

Das mit dem schnellen verdrallen kann ich bestätigen. Allerdings nur wenn du die Schnur aus bringst statt zu werfen und die Schnur dabei über den Freilauf frei gibst. Kann natürlich auch sein das die Schnur auch durch schlecht wickelnde Rollen verdrallt. Allerdings hab ich das Problem nicht. Meine Biomasters und Baitrunners arbeiten einwandfrei. Aber Power hat die Schnur echt ohne Ende. Und abriebfest ist sie nach meinen Erfahrungen zu urteilen auch.


----------



## Carp1985 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungswerte Shimano Technium Schnur*

alles klärche...danke nochmal für eure infos!
ich denke ich werde mir die technium in tribal zulegen
gut das mit dem verdrallen werde ich in den griff bekommen :m
ich werfe meistens eh bleibe ab 100 gr aufwärts da ist die schnur immer schön gestrafft und somit dürfte eigentlich nix passieren.....
grüße Kai


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungswerte Shimano Technium Schnur*

ich kenne keine bessere mono!!!


----------



## Matthias87 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungswerte Shimano Technium Schnur*

Ich fische ohne Schlagschnur ist kein Problem wegen der hohen Abriebsfestigkeit.
Zum Werfen ist gesagt je dünner die Schnur desto weiter kannst du werfen obwohl sich die schnur eigentlich gut werfen lässt, einfach am heimischen gewäser ausprobieren sonst noch ne e-spule einpacken.


----------



## Carphunter' (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungswerte Shimano Technium Schnur*

hab die schnur auch.... super schnur kann ich bloß sagen.
hat mich bisher noch nicht im stich gelassen. bloß.....hab die in der stärke 0,35mm drauf, und find, das die ein bishen drallt.
aber das ist eben nur nebensache. sonst top#6


----------

